# que transistor utilizar



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 25, 2005)

Hola, queria utilizar las salidas de 2 integrados ttl 7476, que accionasen 4 transistores actuando como reles, porque necesito q manejen otros voltajes q no son los de los integrados. no puedo usar reles porque necesito q sea silencioso, mi duda es que transistores usar, he estado mirando. el BD 137 me serviria?
muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Nov 25, 2005)

Alejandro Andreu dijo:
			
		

> Hola, queria utilizar las salidas de 2 integrados ttl 7476, que accionasen 4 transistores actuando como reles, porque necesito q manejen otros voltajes q no son los de los integrados. no puedo usar reles porque necesito q sea silencioso, mi duda es que transistores usar, he estado mirando. el BD 137 me serviria?
> muchas gracias



Usá relés de estado sólido.

Saludos.


----------



## Rene (Dic 4, 2005)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Andreu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La opción que te da MaMu es correcta, pero el costo de los relés de estado solido es un poco alto con respecto a los transistores que se pueden usar en configuración corte - saturación. Por otra parte te falta indicar los parametros que vas a manejar, ya sea corrientes y voltajes, si vas a manejar corrientes inferiores a 1.5 A y 80V ,  el BD137 te sirve, si vas a usar corrientes mayores, te recomiendo el clasico 2N3055 que puede manejar hasta 15A eso sí con un buen pedazo de disipador.


----------

